# New Mirrors?



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

has anyone seen or tried these mirrors for the sentras?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tegory=33649&item=2458611541#ebayphotohosting


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

old news. those were out like 2 years ago.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

do they have hte same fix problems?




LIUSPEED said:


> old news. those were out like 2 years ago.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

probably. not sure


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

What was wrong with them. I was thinking about getting a pair?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

base plate fitment.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Ohhh, so you need some custom body work to make them fit? Otherwise is it just plug and work from the existing mirrors. I have power mirrors and the ones on Ebay claim to be powered?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

are the ones on ebay made for our car specifically? if they arent, theres gonna be alot of rewiring to do if you wanna keep the power mirros...i didnt wanna read it...


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> are the ones on ebay made for our car specifically? if they arent, theres gonna be alot of rewiring to do if you wanna keep the power mirros...i didnt wanna read it...



It claims they are made especially for our vehicle and are garunteed exact fit??


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

but them, test fit them, and if they dont fit, email them.. and get a refund


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Chuck said:


> but them, test fit them, and if they dont fit, email them.. and get a refund



You have a point. I really like the M3 style mirrors and it will go nicely with my new image.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

chrome mirrors tho? :lame: i hope you paint them the same color as your car....


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Well obviously................


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

OR go with the JDM mirrors.. those are cake to wire up and use (and they fold in .. nice for city parking)


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Hummm, I've never seen the JDM mirrors. Where can I get a look at them?


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

WRteam200sx said:


> OR go with the JDM mirrors.. those are cake to wire up and use (and they fold in .. nice for city parking)


yeah me too I never saw JDM mirrors for B14 ... pics plz 
Txk, Yann


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Not "JDM", but the are power operated and manual folding.
http://www.autobodypartsonline.com/...catid=1833&[email protected]
http://www.autobodypartsonline.com/...catid=1833&[email protected]


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

FatBoy4 said:


> has anyone seen or tried these mirrors for the sentras?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tegory=33649&item=2458611541#ebayphotohosting


I have a set but not powered. I was disappointed but got them to work. What do you expect for $40


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I have them on my B13 NX but not chrome they are all black and have only the white leds in them.Yeah the base plate was an issue I had to dremel grind the holes for the screws and its still not perfect yet Im waitin till summer to get them to fit great.The hookup for the power operation was a pain because it wasnt plug and play.It was snip and guess but I got it to work but its in reverse for left and right not a big deal.I would get the JDM mirrors if you dont want to mess around and hack up some others but for only $40 you can have some nice lookin mirrors.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I was going to have them installed professionally becasuse I'd need them painted anyway. hehehe 

I really like the look of them and the colored light.


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

*mirrors*

other than the fitment do they pretty much line up on the car or no?????


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

I have powered stock mirrors and I really like the M3 style. But with the fitting and all ... The base is to large ? If so, it's not hard to fit. But if it's too small that's probably harder ...
I saw the chrome ones one ebay and ask question to the seller 2 times and never got answered ...
It tough to find powered M3 mirrors with the amber led. (without paying 200$ from Erebuni).
So ... good mirrors or not ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say not.. base plate is pretty much 2 big and fitment way off . your better off with erebuni since they fit on the 200sx but the sentras require modifications.

you pretty much need alotta modifications to make the ebay ones fit.


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> i say not.. base plate is pretty much 2 big and fitment way off . your better off with erebuni since they fit on the 200sx but the sentras require modifications.
> 
> you pretty much need alotta modifications to make the ebay ones fit.


ok.. kool. i guess illl pass on the mirrors.. i dont know if worht 200 but thanx for the info...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

my mirrors didnt require much or any hard modifying.Only dremel grinding.And disregard the comment on the white leds they are actually amber.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

danifilth said:


> my mirrors didnt require much or any hard modifying.Only dremel grinding.And disregard the comment on the white leds they are actually amber.


i stand corrected. :thumbup:


----------

